# Yesterday's Hunt



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 31, 2009)

Sat yesterday and Saturday afternoons. I had a doe and two fawns bust me Saturday when I was sitting on the ground (forgot the climber #-o ). I headed back out yesterday pre-front and hoped to catch them moving. Wind was blowing hard and my tree was swaying the whole time, and I didn't expect to see anything. I ended up watching the same doe and fawns from the day before for an hour. Both fawns wanted some milk but mama wasn't having any of that. It was pretty neat watching these deer up close.

Cell phone pictures..forgot the good camera

Lane 1-40 yards






Lane 2-50 yards





Doe and a fawn









Fawn that wandered off to within 5 yards of my tree and bedded down for 30 minutes


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 31, 2009)

I take it you are opposed to shooting fawns? :mrgreen:


----------



## switchback (Aug 31, 2009)

That was funny.


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2009)

great report...my season would of been done. :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

aaaaaw man not huntin reports all ready. your killin us fellers waitin on season to start [-X 

looks like some nice property your huntin on. that a savage your shooting?


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 31, 2009)

Those little ones are nice and tender :mrgreen:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 31, 2009)

In 15 days I can legally take any of the three deer I saw. You can start using doe (actually "antlerless deer") tags half way through September. Bucks only until then. I killed a button buck (thought it was a doe) last year and although he was awfully tender :lol: , he didn't yield too much meat.
Big momma is going to get her shoulder blades pinned together if she keeps hanging around there.

Gun is a Weatherby Vanguard.


----------



## Andy (Sep 1, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> get her shoulder blades pinned together



LOL!! First time I've heard that one.


----------

